# IText mit Servlets, funktioniert nicht



## legalizeSINCE88 (13. Jul 2014)

Hallo,

meine Frage ist ziehmlich simpel und zwar:

habe ich diesen Code hier


```
package serverCall;

import java.io.IOException;

import javax.servlet.ServletException;
import javax.servlet.annotation.WebServlet;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletRequest;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletResponse;

import com.itextpdf.text.Document;
import com.itextpdf.text.Paragraph;
import com.itextpdf.text.pdf.PdfWriter;


@WebServlet("/meinPdf")
public class meinPdf extends HttpServlet {
	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;

	 public void doGet(HttpServletRequest request,   
	            HttpServletResponse response)   
	            throws ServletException, IOException{  
	        doPost(request, response);  
	    }  
	protected void doPost(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response) throws ServletException, IOException {
	   
		response.setContentType("application/pdf"); 
	
         
		String nummer = request.getParameter("nummer");
		
		
			try{
			      Document document = new Document();
			      PdfWriter.getInstance(document, response.getOutputStream());

			      document.open();
			      document.add(new Paragraph(nummer));
			      document.close(); // no need to close PDFwriter?

	        
			}catch(Exception e)
			{
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
	
	    }
	}
```

String nummer bekommt seine daten aus einer JSP datei via AJAX - kommen auch korrekt an.
Mein Problem ist das nichts passiert. Ich möchte das PDF direkt im Browser anzeigen lassen

_ ->response.setContentType("application/pdf"); _

Ist dem aber nicht so.
Komischerweise bekomme ich in der JSP als Antwort :

%PDF-1.4 %���� 2 0 obj <>stream x�+�r �26S�00SI�2P�5�1���BҸ4�4C��2 q��@.&� � endstream endobj 4 0 obj <>>>/MediaBox[0 0 595 842]>> endobj 1 0 obj <> endobj 3 0 obj <> endobj 5 0 obj <> endobj 6 0 obj <> endobj xref 0 7 0000000000 65535 f 0000000248 00000 n 0000000015 00000 n 0000000336 00000 n 0000000136 00000 n 0000000387 00000 n 0000000432 00000 n trailer <<03581a192427f1cce39ab2d165818cda>]/Info 6 0 R/Size 7>> %iText-5.5.1 startxref 589 %%EOF 

Benötigten JARS sind alle korrrekt eingebunden->Web-Inf/lib/

Danke


----------

